# Topics > Entities > Companies >  Keenon Robotics, robotics, Pudong, Shanghai, China

## Airicist

Website - keenonrobot.com

futuresmartkeenon.com

youtube.com/KeenonRobotics

facebook.com/robotkeenon

twitter.com/keenonrobotics

linkedin.com/company/keenonrobotics

instagram.com/keenonrobotics_official

Products and projects:

disinfection robot

delivery robots

----------


## Airicist2

Article "KEENON showcases mobile robot lineup in Australia"

by Mike Oitzman
October 26, 2022

----------

